# Sealife



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Some pictures taken around the coast of Newfoundland


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are nice shots, Willie.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow!  Just Wow!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

A lot of photos put together... ;-)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks like a beautiful area!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> That looks like a beautiful area!


It is... even in winter when it gets -really- cold. This was taken in January at dawn, the view outside my front window, and it's -26C at the time.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

williemeikle said:


>


Was that shot staged, or was it just a fluke?

Sorry. Couldn't resist. I'll go back to my room, now.

Great shots, by the way.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And a final large one for today... needs to be large as this guy, a male Sperm whale, was enormous... over 70 feet long.

This is my screensaver.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

